# ما هي أفضل خاصيات المنتديات لديك؟



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2013)

*ما هي أفضل خاصيات المنتديات لديك؟*








الى مستخدمي منتديات الكنيسة والمنتديات بصورة عامة، ماهي الخاصيات المفضلة لديك في إستخدام المنتديات وماهي التي تتمنى وجودها في منتديات الكنيسة؟

كمثال فانا افضل خاصية التنبيهات وتحديد حجم ولون الخط واخر المشاركات في أسفل المنتدى. وأتمنى وجود خاصية التنبيه عند الإقتباس.

ساعدنا في رسم مستقبل ترقية منتديات الكنيسة بوضع رأيك بما تفضله وتتمناه من خواص تسهل عليك إستعمال منتدى الكنيسة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع جميل وبناء 

انا بالنسبالي اهم خاصيه تنسيق الخط 
واتمني ان يضاف ليها 
خاصيه التوسيط 
وخاصيه الخط العريض

اتمني ايضاً وجود خاصيه 
مشاهده احصائيات الاعضاء بشكل مفصل 
بمعني ان المنتدي يحتوي مثلا علي 100 عضو 
منهم 
5 مشرفين 
2 ادمن 
1 سوبر 
70 مبارك 
10 نشيط
5 جديد
2 مفصول 
وهكذااااااا
امنيه عضو سوسه 
​*


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

مفيش اختيارات؟ هو كل الخواص كويسة يعني....بس ناقصهم حاجة مهمة:

انا عايز التشات

بدل ما كل واحد فينا عامل اكونت اضافي ع الفيس بوك ومزود الناس اللي هنا....طب ما يتعمل من جوه ونخلص


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2013)

لا يوجد إختيارات فالمجال مفتوح لطرح اي فكرة.
طبعاً ليست كل فكرة ممكن تطبيقها لكن طرح الأفكار اول خطوة للتطبيق.

شاكر طلتكم وطرحكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2013)

*طالما مجرد افكار *
*انا عايز اغير لوني للاحمر *​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2013)

انا من زمان نفسي فى حاجتين اول حاجه

يجيلى تنبيه لما حد يقتبس ليا اى مشاركه 

تانى حاجه ان يظهر أسفل كل موضوع الاعضاء اللى دخلوا الموضوع ​


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2013)

مهمة قوى موضوع اقتباس ردك والتعليق علية
لازم حاجة توصلى عشان اعرف اكمل واشارك مش ادى رد واقعد ادور اشوف حد رد ولالا


----------



## AdmanTios (26 فبراير 2013)

*سلام و نعمة للحبيب My Rock
أولاً خالص الشكر علي هذه المجهودات الضخمة التي تُبذل
من أجل الخدمة و من أجل توصيل رسالة رب المجد لجميع الأحباء
شكر لابد منه حقاً علي التطوير المستمر للأفضل ... لذا رجاء محبة
تثبيت هذا التوبيك كي ما يكون موضوع للنقاش و الطرح لأفكار الأحباء جميعاً

أتمني وجود قائمة جانبية ثابتة لأشهر الأسئلة الشائعة و الإجابة عليها
بعد ترشيح أفضل المواضيع من قبل إخواتنا المشرفين عليها كي ما تكون
سهلة أمام الجميع دون تكليف عناء البحث عنها قبل الطرح . . . . .

أيضاً أتمني وجود توبيك ثابت للتبليغ عن أي مُخالفة عموماً سواء
كانت ( دعاية خارجية ) أو ( روابط مشبوهه ) أو ( تطاول ) أو ( مُخالفة قواعد المنتدي )
كي ما يسهُل علينا عملية التبليغ وقتي حينها و يكون للمشرف المسؤل عن التوبيك
حرية التصرف كما يليق دونما الخوض في معارك جانبية بالمواضيع المُخالفة .....

أخيراً : خاتمة لابد منها و هو خالص الشكر حقاً من عُمق القلب علي إتاحة هذه الفرصة
الرائعة لنوال بركة هذه الأعمال الرائعة بمنتدي الكنيسة و بركة أعمال جميع أبناؤه المُباركين
و لشخصك أخي الحبيب لرعايتُك صرح و منارة كبيرة و رائعة كمنتدي الكنيسة الغالي .

مودتي و إحترامي *


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2013)

فى خاصية رائعة جداً بحبها هى وضع الرابط بتاع الفيديو يظهر يوتيوب على طول دون الذهاب الى الوضع المتقدم وضع الفاصل بين علامة اليوتيوب 
غير كدة ......................
*الى العزيز روك تحية طيبة :.الجزء الاول             ‏*
غير كدة 
*الى العزيز روك تحية طيبة :الجزء الثانى*


غير كدة متاكد ان هيكون صعب التنفيذ بسبب تقنية المنتدى لا تسمح :crying:


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2013)

ونفسى يا روك كدة قسم مخصوص للاحاد رجاء 
انا هجمع فيديوهات ومقالات ومواضيع وكتب كثيرة عن الالحاد


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2013)

انا عاوز حلاوة بالقشطة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

*(1) لو أمكن زيادة نوعية خطوط اللغة العربية *
*(2) أتاحة الفرصة للعضو النشيط*
*بتكبير الصورة الجانبية أسوة بالمباركين *
*ولتكن مثلا بعد عدد معين من المشاركات*
​


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2013)

حج روك الا هو مش كان فيه مسابقة ميلاد
معرفناش نتايجها ليه 
وفين الجوايز 
انا عمرى ما كسبت


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2013)

+ انا نفسى الصورة الرمزية تنفع تبقى اكبر هههههههه افترى بقى 
وحرام بردو ممكن نطلب نفس الطلبة للاخوة المباركين علشان النفسنة :gy0000:

+ افضل خاصية بحبها خاصية ان العضو يكون مخفى :lightbulb:

+ فى خاصية نفسى فيها بصراحة هى خيالية شوية معلش بقى اهو بنتخيل نفسى بعد تسجيل دخولنا المنتدى وسلام ونعمه تكون فى آيه ثابتة على صفحة المنتدى ( آية اليوم ) كدة يعنى ... تخيلوا يعنى 

+ نفسى تكون فى خاصية ان لما حد من الاخوة يدخل يشتم تكون فى خاصية تتحذف لوحدها معرفش ازاى بس اهو هههههه ... الواحد يعثر من الشتايم بس يالا ربنا يسامح 
 (الخيال وسع معايا فى الخاصية معلش ) :w00t:

+ بحب خاصية البحث فى المنتدى نفسه بيسهل عليا كتير 

كفاية كدة انا رغيت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + انا نفسى الصورة الرمزية تنفع تبقى اكبر هههههههه افترى بقى
> وحرام بردو ممكن نطلب نفس الطلبة للاخوة المباركين علشان *النفسنة* :gy0000:
> + افضل خاصية بحبها خاصية ان العضو يكون مخفى :lightbulb:


*هو المباركين ناقصهم طلبات ؟؟؟*
* طيب ياريت تتلغى خاصية ( الأنفزة )*
*نفسنة بنفسنة بقى *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 فبراير 2013)

كان عندي طلب كتبته في الاقتراحات
​

اقتراحي حول تحديد فعالية تستطيع  اضافة مواضيع للاعضاء الجدد وجعله مسموح بعدد مشاركات معين 

هذا الاقتراح سيخلصنا تقريبا من  المواضيع التي قد تكون خارجه احيانا عن نطاق الادب والاعضاء الذين يسجلون  فقط لاجل موضوع واحد ومشاركه واحده والكثير من هذه النماذج التي قد تؤذي  مشاعر الكثير من القراء والكل يعرف ماهو المقصود

ولا انكر وجود المشرفين ومتابعتهم لهذه المواضيع لكن احيانا تكون الاستجابه متاخره وعدد المشاهدات قد عبر الستين او اكثر

اقتراحي ليس الا للحفاظ على مستوى ما ينشر في منتدانا الغالي والاسم الذي يحمله


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو المباركين ناقصهم طلبات ؟؟؟*
> * طيب ياريت تتلغى خاصية ( الأنفزة )*
> *نفسنة بنفسنة بقى *​



هههههههه ربنا يسامحك استاذى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 فبراير 2013)

*


1- رجع لنا خاصية فتح المواضيع اللى قفلناها

2- زود عدد الرسائل الخاصة

3- ياريت يبقى فيه أوبشن ترتيب المواضيع بتاريخ عملها مش بتاريخ آخر مشاركة

أو يبقى على الأقل العضو حر فى إختيار أى من الترتيبين يختار

4- الفونتات العربى قليلة جدا .............ياريت تزيد


*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
اى يا جماعة روك كان بيهزر معاكم هزار بسيط 
داة لو طلع ليكم الفانوس السحرى مش هتطلبوا كدة نهائى 
انت اللى جبتوا لنفسك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2013)

كان عندنا 
قفل وفتح المواضيع
نقل المواضيع
حذف المواضيع
يا ريت يرجعوا

ويا ريت الناس القديمه محدش يدعي عليا
واكيد مش محتاجين اقولكم الشتيمه اصلا حرام


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> حج روك الا هو مش كان فيه مسابقة ميلاد
> معرفناش نتايجها ليه
> وفين الجوايز
> انا عمرى ما كسبت



أنا سعيد أن حضرتك سالت السؤال داة:786wl:


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2013)

أشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع لانه فعلاً يعطيني فكرة عن ماهو مرغوب ومطلوب.
كل الأفكار مرحب بها وكلها ستكون تحت المجهر. طبعاً لا يمكن تنفيذ كل الأفكار لكن في نفس الأفكار المتكررة دلالة على أهميتها.

ساتواصل معكم في الموضوع هناك للإستفسار عن جوانب الأفكار المطروحة.


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> حج روك الا هو مش كان فيه مسابقة ميلاد
> معرفناش نتايجها ليه
> وفين الجوايز
> انا عمرى ما كسبت





بايبل333 قال:


> أنا سعيد أن حضرتك سالت السؤال داة:786wl:




مضطر القفز لهذه المشاركة لكي اوضح ان الفائزين وجوائزهم سيتم الإعلان عنهم بين يوم السبت والأحد بنعمة الرب.


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

في رأيي...بنفس اهمية تنفيذ بعض الأفكار.....توضيح لماذا ﻻ يمكن تنفيذ الافكار الأخرى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> أشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع لانه فعلاً يعطيني فكرة عن ماهو مرغوب ومطلوب.
> كل الأفكار مرحب بها وكلها ستكون تحت المجهر. طبعاً لا يمكن تنفيذ كل الأفكار لكن في نفس الأفكار المتكررة دلالة على أهميتها.
> 
> ساتواصل معكم في الموضوع هناك للإستفسار عن جوانب الأفكار المطروحة.



*يعني مش هاخد اللون الاحمر :new2:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يعني مش هاخد اللون الاحمر :new2:*​



فى حاجات تانية حلوة زى اللى بشرطة :spor22:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2013)

My Rock قال:


> مضطر القفز لهذه المشاركة لكي اوضح ان الفائزين وجوائزهم سيتم الإعلان عنهم بين يوم السبت والأحد بنعمة الرب.




*:blush2::blush2::blush2:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> فى حاجات تانية حلوة زى اللى بشرطة :spor22:



* منا جربته كتير ده يا حج :smile02
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2013)

على الفيس بوك يا روك فى خاصية لما نحط اسم عضو وقبلها @ بيروحله تنبيه
فياريت هنا تتعمل
يعنى لما اكتب @ وابدء احط اول حرف ينزلى اقتراحات اسماء الاعضاء زى السيرش كده او الرسايل الخاصه ولما اطبع المشاركه يجيى للشخص اللى كتبت اسمه تنبيه


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2013)

كمية اقتراحات جيدة. قسم منها ممكن في النسخة الحالية والبعض منها ممكن بالترقية لنسخة آخرى.
دونت كل الملاحظات وساحاول اضافة ما يمكن اضافته ودراسة موضوع ترقية المنتدى لنسخة اخرى لتلبية بعض الامكانيات البرمجية.

الموضوع مثبت لأي اضافة آخرى في اي وقت اخر.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2013)

* خاصية التنبيهات بالمشاركات الجديدة من أجمل الخصائص .....لأنها بتعمل تواصل مع الأعضاء 
ولو فيه خاصية التنبيهات على الإقتباس هتكون خاصية روعـــــــــــة 

يا ريت باقى المنتديات يهتموا بتطوير منتداهم زيك يا زعيم ، الرب يعطيك مُشتهى قلبك حسب الصالح لك *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (17 مارس 2013)

عندما اكتب موضوع جديد قبل ان اعتمده اضغط على مربع  معاينة المشاركة حتى اقوم بقراءته مرة اخرى لتتصحيح اى اخطاء املائية فيه .
ولكن للاسف مربع معاينة المشاركة بجوار مربع  اعتمد المشاركة  وبسسب الاستعجال حدث مرة انى اخطأت وضغطت على اعتمد المشاركة بدلا من المعاينة وتصحيح الاخطاء .
فمن رأيى ان اذا قمت بالضغط على اعتمد المشاركة تظهر لى رسالة للتأكيد ( هل تريد اعتماد المشاركة )
حيث ان لايوجد عندى خاصية تحرير مشاركاتى 
ولست اعلم ذالك لضعف عضويتى ام لاتوجد هذا الخاصية فى المنتدى اصلا
وشكرا لك استاذ ماى روك لاستماعك لارائنا البسيطة


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2013)

انا بحب خاصية التنبيهات 
وفى خاصية موجودة فى الفيس بوك اتمنى تبقى موجودة هنا هى ( انى لو كاتبة رد وضغطت بالغلط على لينك نقلنى لصفحة تانية انه يظهر مربع يسألنى عايزة اسيب الصفحة دى ولا لا فى حالة انى كاتبة رد او موضوع لسة معتمدتهوش ) لان احيانا ببقى كاتبة رد وبالغلط بدوس على لينك او على باك اسبيس بيودينى لصفحة تانية وانا لسة معتمدتش الى كاتباه فبحس ان شقى عمرى ضاع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> عندما اكتب موضوع جديد قبل ان اعتمده اضغط على مربع  معاينة المشاركة حتى اقوم بقراءته مرة اخرى لتتصحيح اى اخطاء املائية فيه .
> ولكن للاسف مربع معاينة المشاركة بجوار مربع  اعتمد المشاركة  وبسسب الاستعجال حدث مرة انى اخطأت وضغطت على اعتمد المشاركة بدلا من المعاينة وتصحيح الاخطاء .
> فمن رأيى ان اذا قمت بالضغط على اعتمد المشاركة تظهر لى رسالة للتأكيد ( هل تريد اعتماد المشاركة )
> حيث ان لايوجد عندى خاصية تحرير مشاركاتى
> ...



*استاذ ميلاد 
حضرتك دلوقتي عضو نشيط وعندك صلاحيه تحرير المشاركات 
يعني لو اعتمدت مشاركه بالغلط وعايز تعدل فيها 
هتلاقي تحت المشاركه كلمه اسمها **





منها تقدر تعدل في المشاركه او تمسحها خالص 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 مارس 2013)

انا مع *خاصية التنبيه عند الإقتباس* .. فعلاً جميلة .. كمان هل ممكن يظهر لنا مربع صغير تحت كده لما حد يدينا تقييم, او يكتب تعليق على البروفايل بتاعنا  (زي الفيس بوك في التنبيهات) .. ويا سلام لو يبقى شات زي الفيس بوك كده .. علشان أترحم من التقييمات بتاعة التعليقات دي  .. كمان فيه حاجه خارج الإطار  .. مش ناوي تغير شكل المنتدى  .. قالب جديد يعني ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (31 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *استاذ ميلاد
> حضرتك دلوقتي عضو نشيط وعندك صلاحيه تحرير المشاركات
> يعني لو اعتمدت مشاركه بالغلط وعايز تعدل فيها
> هتلاقي تحت المشاركه كلمه اسمها **
> ...


شكرا لك استاذ كوبتك 
انا لم اصل الى العضوية النشطة الا عن قريب ويبدو ان  عند كتابة هذا المشاركة كنت ماذلت عضو مشارك ولكن الان فعلا وجدت  مربع التحرير المقصود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> شكرا لك استاذ كوبتك
> انا لم اصل الى العضوية النشطة الا عن قريب ويبدو ان  عند كتابة هذا المشاركة كنت ماذلت عضو مشارك ولكن الان فعلا وجدت  مربع التحرير المقصود



* اكيد حضرتك مختش بالك 
لان العضويه النشيطه بتكون تلقائيه بعد 250 مشاركه 
وحضرتك دلوقتي 301
*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*لا يا روك*
*انا عضو جديد ولسه هكتشف واوعدك اول ما اعرف هقولك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

*سلام ونعمة 
فيه خاصية نفسي فيها من ساعة مادخلت المنتدي
وقولتلك عليها قبل كدا يااستاذ ماي روك
وقولتلي مش هتنفع : (
بس هقول لحضرتك تاني عليها
لعل وعسي قلبك يحن وتنفع تتنفذ : )

انا عايزة خاصية التوقيع
اللي هو صورة و اما توقف عليها بالماوس
تسمع جزء من ترنيمة مثلا
وكل عضو يحط الترنيمة اللي يحبها في توقيعه
وممكن تشترط ان كل التوقيعات تبقي ترانيم او ميوزك فقط
وبلاش اغاني لو ممنوعه في المنتدي مثلا .

ها قولت ايه

 فيه امل ولا اخرج من هنا بالزوء؟؟**:786wl:*​


----------



## نور المهدى (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلموووووووووووو


----------

